# March madness...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Any round ball fans out there? It's been quite a tournament so far. I don't remember so many close games and underdog victories in a tournament before. 

And the icing on the cake for me, at least, GO GATORS!!!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Not really a fan just hopping on the UCLA band wagon. Didn't really think they would get so far. I cant believe Adam morrison cried when Gonzaga lost to UCLA.

It has been a great tournement I have already seen two games that went into overtime.


----------

